# to keep the rhom



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i know getting 3 caribe($55 each)is worth the trade for the rhom(original $200)

do you think i should trade my rhom in for 4 instead of 3?


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

I personally like the way caribe look over rhoms. I voted for 3, but you didnt specify the size of the tank so you may be able to go with 4.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Keep the rhom and get another ass avatar


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

the caribe will be atleast 2-3" and will be going in a 65..then when they grow that out 1 will go in the 90 and hopefully the other three will chill in my 65 until i can make a plywood tank

the reason im hazy on 3 is that i dont want them fighting and killing each other...what should i get as a chaser fish so that they will be amused and not killing each other..i was thinking an exo but maybe the exo will mess em up


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Keep the rhom.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep the rhom. If you get rid of it, you should get at least 4 caribe at 2-3" for it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, 3" caribes for that rhom is a rip.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

you have caribes already so keep the rhom!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

f*ck yea keep the rhom







all though i also prefer the look of a caribe over a rhom...urs is getting a decent size...i miss my rhom...i wish i wouldn't of left the duty up to my ma to watch after him when i was gone


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

KEEP THE RHOM!!







At that size he must be a bad ass.you'll regret getting rid of such an awsome fish.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

8-12" rhoms are comon at he place where i do business....im going through with da deal..i will miss him no doubt







,but he will be in good hands...away from the 65 and into a 100 to live a life of happiness

(listen to me whine over my rhom







)

hello caribas :nod: oh yeah shutter i only have 1..so i figure i best live up to my name "NTcaribe"









a rhom will be on its way within a year


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

11 votes to keep the rhom hhhhhhhmmmmm


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

whooooooott just called my secret connection and they currently have a 11"
what they say to be a venez(wolf in the water rhom) @ $225 including tax

i might check this out sometime..i doubt its a venez though

hey looks like i better start on a plywood tank


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Rhom all the way!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i say keep it hes allready what 9 inches it takes a long time for that keep him till hes

a monster then you can be a picture posting whore


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> i say keep it hes allready what 9 inches it takes a long time for that keep him till hes
> 
> a monster then you can be a picture posting whore :laugh:


 true true


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)

Keep the rhom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

4 Caribas make a nice deal...







!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> 4 Caribas make a nice deal...:nod: !


 nope you cant go wrong with out them







...maybe with my new jobs i will grab some more at the same time :nod:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

man,your rhom is beautifull!!!!don't sell him!

It is a great speciment!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u idiot keep the rhom


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

If you sell the rhom you may regret it...


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Keep the Rhom,Pygo's are way to skittish!!!


----------

